# Exotic Wood Sales in Pennsylvania? Where are they?



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

I do small projects sometimes with Exotic woods, but the problem is that good wood is hard to find. I like to look at what I am buying. Most of my Exotic wood purchases are from E-bay which has gotten very expensive plus the postage has gotten higher. I don't usually buy large boards, short boards with nice grain. Just hard to find anyone who will sell short stuff. Thanks in advance for any help you can be. I live in central Pennsylvania.

-Mike


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike,
Not sure where in PA you live. I'm 25 miles from Gettysburg. Anyway, there is a place just over the Maryland border (about 30 minutes from me) that handles a lot of different stuff. It is called the Hicksville Planing Mill.

Lew


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Mike,

Try www.woodfinder.com.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I did a Google search and found a lot of them listed. I don't know what area you are in, so I am putting the link to the search page  here. I hope this helps you at least get on the right track to finding some nice exotics. Let us know how you do!

Sheila


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Griffin Exotic Woods are also a good source for smaller parts

James is a member here as well


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sure can count on the LJ's people for help. I looked at all the sources you provided, checked out Griffin and bought a board there. Also went to Woodcraft at Harrisburg and from some deals there in wood. So I have spent my wood money for some time. I got Exotic Tulipwood, Olivewood, Tineo, Gabon Ebony, Birdseye maple, Mesquie, Mora,j Osage Orange, and a few others, I felt like a drup addict when looking through all that wood…...

-Mike


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Wow! I can't wait to see what you come up with. It's always fun to have good stock on hand! We are ALL junkies when it comes to wood, I think. You have lots of company, my friend! 

Sheila


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Hearne Hardwood outside of Philadelphia by a few miles have one of the largest supply of unique and exotic wood.

Our woodworking club is going to take a tour in the foreseeable future. They have offered to take us around.

They have a 6' bandsaw mill for cutting up the big stuff.


----------



## Estley (Jan 15, 2008)

There's a place in Yardley…. it's not so much a place as it is a guy that has a bunch of sheds and shipping containers full of exotics. Keep in mind that it's a cash only operation and aside from helping you cut boards to lenght with his cordless saw, all he does is sell the stuff.

M W Quinn Hardwood Lumber 
250 Oxford Valley Road, Yardley, PA 19067
(215) 493-6252 ‎


----------



## triviasteve (Sep 29, 2013)

Groff's lumber is worth a trip, too. Hearne has already been suggested. Exotic lumber in Frederick, MD has some good smaller stuff, but it's pricey.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

where are you from ?
i go *HERE*
THEY are located just under lancaster pa.

price wise not bad : https://www.groffslumber.com/2018/Groffs-Price-List-2018rev-oct-30.pdf :<))))


----------

